# 231gr Gold Plated Chips and Gold Contacts Gold Recovery LOT



## Ellie (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is some more small lot of 231gr gold fingers from boards.. And dual line Package chips-cpus with gold center ....
starting price @ 1$ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250995310005


----------



## Claudie (Feb 13, 2012)

Keyboard broke? I hate when that happens.... :|


----------



## jeneje (Feb 13, 2012)

Claudie said:


> Keyboard broke? I hate when that happens.... :|


Claudie, i send you a few hundred so that won't happen anymore...lol :lol: 
Ken
just kidding


----------



## Claudie (Feb 13, 2012)

I have plenty of keyboards. I was referring to the original poster's keyboard. Caps Lock button keeps messing with him. I been there before. I usually notice it after I have been typing for 15 minutes and look up to see that my Caps Lock key was pushed. :roll:


----------



## Ellie (Feb 13, 2012)

Fixed ...if was so big Deal Some cap's  
hehehe ......Sorry


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ellie said:


> Fixed ...if was so big Deal Some cap's
> hehehe ......Sorry



It is a big deal. We talk about dangerous processes and chemicals. To be as much correct as possible is a must here.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 13, 2012)

I have done that before and know how ya feel. No harm meant.


----------



## Ellie (Feb 14, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed ...if was so big Deal Some cap's
> ...



well English is not my first Lang But as The Little i konw.....the CApS...Not Change the Meanning of word?(s) right? 
i Hope u Kidding  
thnx all For the suggestions...


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2012)

Neither is mine. 
Using mixed caps in words show somebody care to use that button, but do not care to do it properly. 
We are not children here, most of active or contributing members are experienced or educated people you are not going to impress with your style of typing. 

There are some rules on this forum which have to be followed if you want to gain something.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 14, 2012)

Patnor is correct. There are rules here and, depending on the situation, there could be serious consequences by misspelled or abbreviated words. :|


----------



## Oz (Feb 14, 2012)

Ellie said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Ellie said:
> ...


No, they are not kidding. You fixed your first post and apologized, then you are told why it is important, only to come back playing games???

English may not be your “mother” language, but you knew what you were doing. If I see you playing this game again you will lose the privilege you now enjoy of being on this forum. 

No, I am not laughing, or kidding.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 15, 2012)

Ellie said:


> i Hope u Kidding


He may be. 

I won't be. 

Lose the unnecessary caps when posting. 

We have strict rules on this forum, which accounts for the reason that you can come here and enjoy a pleasant visit. We have no intentions of changing that. That requires everyone to cooperate. Not doing so is not an option. 

Harold


----------



## Ellie (Feb 15, 2012)

Oz said:


> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> > patnor1011 said:
> ...




Ok ..thnx For Illuminate me...
i havent read this Rule.....And Im not Play with All(or to some spesific) here ....
Really Sorry for the Bad Impresion ...
Also Sorry for All the Off Topic Posts 
friendly 
Best regards


----------



## publius (Feb 16, 2012)

I decided to make a bid and this popped up:



> Important!
> 
> It looks like you're purchasing or bidding on a plated item. We want to make sure you're going to be happy with your purchase, so we're providing some additional information to help avoid confusion.
> 
> ...



:lol:


----------

